

On the Origins of Bitcoin's Polarization - kordless
http://www.geekceo.com/entry/bitcoin-s-polarization

======
sjp2705
So first of all this mostly reads like an incoherent and rambling onslaught of
non-sequiturs. Second of all the tldr here is basically: if you disagree with
Bitcoin you're simply not smart enough to get it, which is an argument that is
simultaneously offensive, naive and arrogant.

There are some very well defined arguments suggesting Bitcoin may not be
viable that are advanced by people who actually have an understanding of
economics and finance. You should try reading up on it.

In particular, seek out the intellectual maturity to understand that the fate
of Bitcoin as a currency is not so much about the blockchain as it is about
the underlying economics. There is no full faith and credit backing to
Bitcoin's value. The network is vulnerable to majority control by well-
financed parties with malicious intent. If Bitcoin ever were to threaten major
reserve currencies, swift action would be taken to regulate it out of
existence (and you're a fool if you think otherwise).

Bitcoin is little more than a Ponzi scheme orchestrated largely by salivating
investors and sheeple like you are playing right into their hands.

~~~
kordless
There are at least 5 blaming statements in your comment. You'd do well to stop
speaking for others and simply speak your mind. It's pretty hard to tell
exactly how you feel about it, other than angry. I get that you are angry
about it and my post. Fine.

Out of curiosity, do you trust the technology and do you trust the stored
values in the blockchain? Talking the ledger here, not the value of Bitcoin on
a given day. I'd like to say I know the answer to those questions, but frankly
your vitriol is getting in the way.

Regardless of your response, I thank you heartily for proving my point Bitcoin
is polarizing. It is.

------
_cpancake
Oh great, another Bitcoin rant about how the common person _just doesn 't get
it_, but Bitcoin really is a great technology - they laughed at Galileo!

Maybe, just _maybe_ , Bitcoin actually is a shitty technology and that's why
people don't trust it?

~~~
kordless
No, what I actually said was that the common person was currently unable to
understand how the network implements something that can be trusted by them.
There's a significant difference between 'going with the flow' (getting it)
and fully understanding how something works, especially when you are
considering the need to trust it for financial purposes.

Regarding your last claim, do you really think that everyone that doesn't
like/hates Bitcoin really thinks it's shitty technology? Because, if you do,
that would imply they understand how it works. I realize 'how it works' means
different things to different people here, so to clarify, we're talking about
how it arrives at consensus with the ledger.

------
kordless
Wrote this today in the hopes of inspiring others. Enjoy!

